# Frustrated by Salsa recipe



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

This fall I was determined to learn the art of canning. I have made a few attempts at jam with mixed success, but nothing entirely inedible so far, though my try at Salsa is close. 
I have very few resources except canning books (and this forum). So - I followed my "Sunset Home Canning" recipe to the letter. 5 lbs of tomatoes, a pound or so of peppers, an onion and whatever spices I wished - AND THEN - a cup and a half of cider vinegar. Woof! This about ruined the whole thing. All I could taste was cider vinegar. I added all the oregano and powdered spices I dared without over powering it, but no amount would mask the vinegar. I simmered the mix long past what I would now call "salsa". It's more like stewed tomatoes, or base for a chile con carne, but it still tastes like vinegar. 

Questions: I'm willing to go ahead and can this stuff up just the same, but can I add some sugar to it to counter the bitterness from the excess spice? 

Anything I can do to counter the vinegar flavor? (the whole HOUSE smells lieke cider vinegar, and no, I didn't accidentally add too much.

Finally, anyone have a better recipe? I enjoy salsa, but won't try this one again!

Tx in advance.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

I use white vinegar in my salsa rather than cider vinegar.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

My salsa recipe uses 1/2 cup sugar, 1/4 cup cider vinegar, and 1/4 cup salt with about 5 qts tomatoes, 3 cups onions, and hot peppers to taste. A cup and a half of vinegar seems like a lot. 

To "fix" it, I would add some sugar and salt and more tomatoes and peppers if I had them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

Lime juice is best, lemon juice a close second. 
Cup and a half is pretty extreme.
This is universally regarded as a good recipe. a couple versions on the page. 
http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/harvest/msg0710385222591.html


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Okay, a bit of a confession here - I looked more closely at the recipe and I did goof a little. It calls for 1 & 1/4 cup of vinegar, (not a cup and half). Yep. Double checked one more time: 1 & 1/4 cups. But still...even with one less 1/4 cup, I can only imagine it would have yet been overly strong. 

Thanks for the tips. I think I'll scratch canning - freeze the stuff instead, with a note to adjust with more tomatoes for later use, and try a different recipe using lime.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

zong said:


> Lime juice is best, lemon juice a close second.
> Cup and a half is pretty extreme.
> This is universally regarded as a good recipe. a couple versions on the page.
> http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/harvest/msg0710385222591.html



I agree--either one is more tasty than vinegar for salsa.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

My favorite salsa recipe calls for a cup of cider vinegar to three cups tomatoes and three cups peppers. I thought it'd be nasty too, but it turns out really, really good. It just needs to sit on the shelf for a couple months to mellow out. 

Don't give up on finding the right salsa for you! I tried several that were horrible before I found one that I liked. 

This is a link to where I'd posted the salsa recipe that I like. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=410770&highlight=jalapeno+salsa


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Definitely try the "annie's salsa" that zong linked to. I use that recipe and it is a huge hit. I also make a peach version by subbing half the tomatoes for peaches. Yum yum yum.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Im from AZ where we put salsa on everything. Real Salsa dose not have vineger in it. 

I do a basic recipe with tomatoes, Onions, fresh garlic, salt, little bit of jalepeno,green pepper, cilantro, and lime juice. Its perfect every time.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

we kinda do salsa to taste- tomatoes lots- peppers - what ever we have on hand- garlic- lots- onions- at least 4- hot peppers lots- cumin- lots- cilantro- lots- some tomato paste- enough to get to a little thickness- salt- to taste and some vinegar- we do it in batches to almost fill the 22 quart stock pot- so I add white vinegar - at least 1 cup- the tomatoes have enough acid to keep it safe.....
Don't give up!
I know my recipe doesn't help a newbie since there are no excat mesurments- but one time this summer we had nothing but tomatoes- poblanos- garlic and the spices - no onions no peppers... we improvised and broiled the poblanos and added some smoke flavor- and made smoky poblano garlic salsa.....
it gets easier- the first yr I canned it was a night mare!


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Substitute all or part of the vinegar with lime juice. Even better, add the juice of a fresh lime to the mix.

Both the Utah and New Mexico extension websites have great recipes for salsa.

http://aces.nmsu.edu/pubs/_e/e-323.pdf


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

Just Google Annies Salsa and give it a go ..I had never canned salsa until last year and only did 20 jars which my daughter took with her when she moved leaving me with none ..so this year I did 60 jars and I use it to cook with as well as for just salsa and chips ..It is THE BEST salsa better than any store bought one on the market and I have tried a lot of them over the years !


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

I found the link to the Utah State University site. What I like about this recipe is that it is flexible; you can make as much or as little as you want or have ingredients for. It uses lemon or lime juice:

http://extension.usu.edu/utah/files/uploads/Canning/What%20about%20Salsa.pdf


----------



## Leay (Mar 4, 2004)

I agree with trying Annie's Salsa. I just canned 30 pints two nights ago and we've already gone through 3 pints. I think I will be making 30 more pints. That stuff is great and it calls for apple cider vinegar!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

This is my Salsa recipe. I've won ribbons at the county fair for it & also gave it to many friends & family over the years & they all still use this recipe. We really Love it.

10 cups, scalded, peeled & chopped ripe tomatoes
5 cups chopped onion
7 1/2 to 8 cups peppers-combination jalapeno's, hungarian & cayenne & sweet bell peppers is what I use. If you want a hotter salsa use about 3 cups of sweet bell peppers of the 7 1/2 total, if you want a milder salsa use 4 1/2 to 5 1/2 cups of Bell peppers. Take seeds out of hot peppers.
1 1/4 cup white vinegar
3 TBSP. minced garlic
3 TBSP. cilantro, minced
3 tsp. salt

Combine all ingredients in large pot. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat & simmer for about 15 minutes.
Pour into hot jars leaving 1/4 inch head space. Run knife around inside edges of jar to release air bubbles. Wipe rins, adjust lids & screw on rings.
Then process in hot water bath for 15 minutes.

Makes about 8 pints.

Wear Rubber gloves when de-seeding & chopping hot peppers!!


----------

